# Need Help Installing Games



## josh1992 (Aug 21, 2009)

i have recently bought a new pavilion p6130y pc with vista 64 bit. i have tried installing five or six different games and eveyone seems to have a problem. on most of them i cant even get past the setup it either says catastrophic or a setup problem. just wandering if anyone else was having the same problem.

thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi josh1992 and welcome to TSF,

Could be please be more specific about the games you are installing and the error messages you are receiving.


----------



## josh1992 (Aug 21, 2009)

hi, iv tried installing cod2, cod world at war, ghost recon, tom clancy chaos theory, medal of honor 1,2, and 3....ijust tried to install cod 2 again and got an error that says "data error" "access violation at address 0050b5b3 in module cod2.exe read of address 00000018".


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi there Josh1992, welcome to TSF  Did you get any error messages before while installing the game? I did a quick google search and found a match to your problem.

People had the same problem and they were advised to Update everything saying that you may be running older drivers etc... so thats something you can check.... I had a look at the system specs for your PC as well. Its a good PC altho some of the reviews say otherwise, CNET HP pavilion P6130y

The mainboard is Nvidia, which is generally good, you should have no problems running CoD. but i think you should check if there are Updates on your BIOS, motherboard and CPU, as well as graphics card etc. Hope this helps a little. 

Phoenyx


----------



## josh1992 (Aug 21, 2009)

i tried updating all of my drivers (which was only 2) and i am still having the same problem. how do you update your mother board, bios, and cpu.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Make sure your running Cod2 with administrator privileges. Right-click on the desktop shortcut and click on properties. Click on the compatibility tab and check the box that says run program with admin privileges.


----------



## josh1992 (Aug 21, 2009)

i finally got cod world at war to install should my computer have any problems with it i didnt think that it should but it is very choppy even with everything turned down and off


----------

